# Na jeho maličkost



## parolearruffate

Ahoj, potřebovala bych pomoc s tou větou:

- A já nejen nevím tolik odpovědi, ale ani si nejsem jistá, jestli bych režisérovi, který by se vysoko na stoličce určitě zdál tak nedostupně přísný, dovedla vysvětlit všechny ty otázky, kterými mám povrtanou hlavu jako jablko, které tak dlouho leží, protože v digidobě na jeho maličkost nikdo nemá čas, a pak než červivé, radší nové...

Tak, "moje maličkost" znamená "já", tak bych řekla že by to mohlo znamenat že v digidobě nikdo nemá čas na sebe, jenom si ptám, jestli nemělo by tam být napsano "na svou maličkost"... Může někdo pomoct?

Diky moc...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Autorka píše o tom jablku, které tak dlouho leží, protože na něj nikdo nemá čas.
Proto tam je _jeho_ - jeho maličkost - toho jablka. A _svou _tam nepatří.


----------



## parolearruffate

Dobrý, to jsem si taky myslela, ale co znamená pak maličkost když je to spojené s jablkem? Uniká mi smysl celé věty...


----------



## Hrdlodus

S tím vysvětlením jste měla pravdu. Jde to, že v digidobě na sebe nemá nikdo čas.
Jablko je zde přirovnání pro hlavu. Takže když nikdo nemá čas na to jablko, nemá čas na svou hlavu. Nemá čas přemýšlet.
Hlavu má provrtanou jako dlouho ležící jablko, protože takové napadnou červi. A když v tom okamžiku píše o jablku, tak tu maličkost vztáhla na to jablko. S tím, že tím jablkem je myšlena hlava.


----------



## parolearruffate

Jo, dobře, diky moc!!!!


----------

